# Northern Spain



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, she who must be obeyed has just mentioned about maybe going to the north of Spain july/august her reason for the north is she is avert to busy touristy areas.
Q. Is the north warm/hot, worth visiting ? deserted?
Q. I would personaly prefer to head south, we like to go to quiet locations and avoid tourist areas if we can is there such a region in the south?
Q. which areas are still unspoilt and deserted? and is it possible to wild camp?
Chris


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

We toured in the North of Spain last August. We didn't book any campsites but had no difficulty getting in anywhere, though we avoided large coastal sites as they aren't our scene. The weather was not as hot as in the South, but it was hotter and drier than we had expected. Even in the Picos de Europa it was 'shorts & t-shirt' weather and you needed shade from the sun when it was at its zenith.

There's some lovely scenery along/near the north coast, particularly in Asturias and Cantabria, though we found the west coast of Galicia rather more built-up than we had expected; the Picos are fantastic. 

If you go South at that time of year you will find it VERY hot inland and busy along the coast, because August is when the people of Madrid take their holidays. However, if you can put up with the heat I don't think you will find the inland areas too busy. We stopped at Camping Despeñaperros at Santa Elena on our way back South and there was plenty of space, despite it being in a scenic area with few other campsites nearby.


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

We did North Spain a couple of years ago - in August - and had a great time. We crossed to Bilbao and headed West to Cap Finistere, Compostella and the Galician coast. The weather was great (even hit 45 C inland) and the beaches were, largely deserted. We used a mix of Campsites and 'wild camping' spots with no problems.

Worked our way back East through the Picos Mountains (quiet when you get away from the hot spots, but we found good car park camping - Arenas, Fuente De Cable car station, also official aire in Cangas de Onis). Once in the moutains you can certainly find some peace and quiet. Then went back to the North Coast for a bit of beach holiday (2 kids to entertain) and stayed in San Vicente de la Barquera - nice town with historic streets and castle, harbour etc - but stayed on Campsite.

Would I recommend it? - Yes
Would I go back? - Yes (if the ferry wasn't so expensive or I had more time to drive down).

All in all we found it a very it a very laid back and relaxed holiday with not too many crowds and the opportunity to get away from it all or find a nice capsite.

Hope this helps, but please let me know if you need any further info. I don't mind sharing a few snaps if it helps.

Cheers,

Dibs


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We've been a couple of times before we bought a MH and love the area - quite popular with the Spanish but you see very few GB plates.

We have found the weather temperamental - first time we went often a day would start out beautiful and sunny but would turn to rain by afternoon. (Should have known when we drove into local town, Llanes, first day to find all the tourist shops lined up with waterproofs on display!) We still went back though.

Best to avoid Santander in a MH - draconian parking ban in force throughout (unless local MHers have got a change by now) - see thread on here @ http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49933.html . (And if you go to N Spain and avoid Santander - shame, it's a lovely city - why not explain to local council why?)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also have been along the Atlantic coast on two holidays before we had a Motorhome.
Galicia is our favourite and my favourite town is St Cyprian (Ciprian) (2 ways of spelling)
The Spanish from the hot areas go to Galicia to cool down. The weather was not as good as expected on both occasions that we went, although that did not stop us enjoying the area and full of real Spanish people.
I would love to go there with the Motorhome, but I need more than the 2 weeks that I get.
Would;d I recommend it? Without doubt, YES
Like Cornwall, but better 
Forget the Costa s (MED coast) this is the real Spain


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

We went in October hoping to spend about a fortnight there before heading south. When we came off the ferry at Santander it was chucking it down and after the summer we had last year we headed south straightaway. We needed sun!

From the research we did it looked an ideal place to visit - given the weather :roll:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*North Spain*

Thanks for the advice guys the Picos sound nice, will look up the towns and areas you have mentioned.
will have to decide ferry or drive down now !! 
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*North spain*

[quote="park after the summer we had last year we headed south straightaway. We needed sun!

From the research we did it looked an ideal place to visit - given the weather :roll:[/quote]

Well we did scotland last year which was wet mostly so shall be looking for warmer weather this year


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Grath said:


> Forget the Costa s (MED coast) this is the real Spain


There is plenty of "real" Spain further South as well, and you don't have to be far - in some cases only a couple of miles - away from the Med to find it.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*North Spain*

Will have to keep a close eye on the weather closer the time, one thing we dont want to do is go to Spain and have to endure another wet holiday, still thats the beauty of having a motorhome if you dont like where you are.................... move on!!!

Any further advice would be much appreciated ie any must see locations and things to do etc.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi there we went late august a few years ago, we stayed on campsites on the coast, mainly those fro the carefree book from c&cc. Didn't book anywhere and no problems gettin in even on sites with pools etc. Some super places to visit, and relatively quiet even in late august.

Weather on the coast was a bit odd all the holiday, woke up to blue skies lots of lovely sun, then by lunchtime clouds strated to appear, and by 4pm had clouded over completely, but no rain and nic sunsets before it all started again the following day. Up in the Picos the weather generally was superb but we did have one day when it was generally rather manky with low cloud and mist. But hey its the green coast and that means a bit of mist and rain,

you'll love it

alan


----------

